# Solved: Help cannot make HTTP , HTTPS, FTP connection? Received Error 12007?



## drewmicheals (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a Dell latitude D610, Windows XP Pro Versio 2002 service pack 3 , My connection status says excellent, but I cannot connect to the internet using IE 7 .. I did a Network Diagnostics test. Got HTTP: Error 12007 Please Help!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What firewall or security suite are you using?

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## drewmicheals (Apr 4, 2011)

Dell latitude D610 Intel (R) Pentium(R) M
Prosser 1.73 GHz, 504MB of RAM
Windows XP Pro Versio 2002 service pack 3 
Internet Explorer Version 7
Router .. D-Link DIR-825
Modem ..Motrola Surfboard model. S85100 
Service Provider ACCESS COMMUNICATIONS
WWW.accesscomm.ca

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\me>PING 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=82ms TTL=55
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=55
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 79ms, Maximum = 85ms, Average = 81ms
C:\Documents and Settings\me>Ping yehoo.com
Ping request could not find host yehoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\me>IPCONFIG /ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 97t5
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 04, 2011 1:12:42 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 11, 2011 1:12:42 PM
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : .1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 04, 2011 1:12:35 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 11, 2011 1:12:35 PM
C:\Documents and Settings\me>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have internet access, but DNS is not working.

Make sure the following services are Started (Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services).

DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)


----------



## drewmicheals (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes all those seem to be Status .. Started


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sometimes a computer and router stop playing nice together when the router is given as the DNS server. In Network Connections right click on your connection (I'd just try one at a time) - Properties - TCP/IP - Properties - keep it on 'obtain IP auto' but specify a DNS server address: 8.8.4.4 (that's one of the Google public DNS servers).


----------



## drewmicheals (Apr 4, 2011)

Cant find TCP/IP


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Open Internet Explorer. Click Tools > Internet Options > Connections > Lan settings > Proxy server > Advanced > delete proxy server settings > click OK > uncheck all boxes > click OK.


----------



## drewmicheals (Apr 4, 2011)

proxy server unchecked .. i checked it and opened to be sure all are blank .... The only thing checked in (Lan settings)( auto config Area ).is automatically detect settings ....auto config script unchecked..Everything in Proxy server area is unchecked


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try unchecking *Automatically detect settings...*

Have you recently uninstalled Norton, McAfee or AVG on that computer?


----------



## drewmicheals (Apr 4, 2011)

I unchecking *Automatically detect settings* And rebooted lap top .. Clicked on Explorer ..still get cannot display page


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you recently uninstalled Norton, McAfee or AVG from that computer?


----------



## JustASimpleUser (Apr 4, 2011)

This is going to sound dumb, BUT ... I just ran into this problem over the weekend and beat my head against the wall all weekend. May not be the answer to all problems, but I thought I would get it out here as a possible solution.

Friend's computer could not/ would not connect even though the computer showed connection. After speaking with her ISP today [_Monday_], I discovered that her credit card had expired and they had her account suspended. I know this sounds dumb, but this is reality.


----------



## drewmicheals (Apr 4, 2011)

no but had to disconnect my D-link router for a bit..i was having trouble with my vista machine ..when i reconnected the d-link is when i had trouble with my xp machine ... having trouble getting on the INTERNET .. My Internet provider help Guy ... Had me type in a cmd command that seems to have wiped out my abilities to use HTTP , HTTPS or FTP i get a Error code 12007 .. _when all i had to do was uncheck the ask for Authentication box in net work connections_ ..


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try *power cycling your modem and router*.


----------



## drewmicheals (Apr 4, 2011)

power cycled both and re booted xp connection strong on xp but still cant get explorer to read http ...ect ..no wait !!!.. it's working ....thanks guys


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! :up:


----------

